# النفط - معلومات عامة



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع التالي منقول عن الموسوعة العربية العالمية وسأقوم

بتجزئته على عدة ردود كي تسهل قراءته .

=============


معظم النفط يأتي من الأرض في صورة سائل يدعى الزيت الخام. وتتباين أنواع الزيت الخام المختلفة في اللون والقوام، متراوحة بين مائع رقيق شفاف إلى مواد غامقة شبيهة بالقطران. وفي بعض البقاع من العالم، يوجد النفط أيضًا على صورة مادة صلبة في صخور ورمال معينة. 
النِّفط من أكثر الثروات الطبيعية في العالم قيمةً، لذلك سماه بعض الناس الذهب الأسود. وقد يكون من الأفضل وصفه بشريان الحياة لأغلب البلاد؛ فأنواع الوقود المشتقة من النفط تمدّ السيارات، والطائرات، والمصانع، والمعدات الزراعية، والشاحنات، والقطارات، والسفن بالقدرة. وتولِّد أنواع الوقود النفطي الحرارة والكهرباء للمنازل، وأماكن عمل كثيرة، فالنفط يوفر إجمالاً قرابة نصف الطاقة المستهلكة في العالم.

وبالإضافة إلى أنواع الوقود، تُصنع آلاف المنتجات الأخرى من النفط. وتتراوح هذه المنتجات بين مواد الرصف والمنسوجات، وبين شحوم المحركات ومواد التجميل. ويُستَخدم النفط في صناعة مواد عادة ما تتوفر في المنازل كالأسبرين، والسجاد، والستائر، والمنظفات والأسطوانات، واللعب البلاستيكية، ومعجون الأسنان.

ورغم أننا نستعمل تشكيلة واسعة من المنتجات المصنوعة من النفط، إلا أن الـذين أتيحت لهم فرصة المعرفة أو رؤية المادة ذاتها قليلون. ويأتي أكثرها من جوف الأرض على صورة سائل يُسمى الزيت الخام. تتباين أنواع الزيت الخام المختلفة في اللون والقوام، متراوحة بين زيت شفـاف رقيق ومادة كثيفة كالقطران. كما يوجد النفط أيضًا في الحالة الصلبة في صخور ورمال معينة.

استخدم الناس النفط منذ آلاف السنين، ولكن قلة منهم أدركت قيمته قبل حلـول القرن التاسع عشر الميــلادي عنـدما اختُرع مصبـاح البارافين والسيــارة؛ إذ إن هذين الاختراعين أوجدا طلبًا هائلاً على نوعين من الوقود النفطي: البرافين (ويُسمى أيضًًا الكيروسين) والبترول (البنزين) ويُسمى أيضًًا الجازولين، فقام العلماء منذ أوائل القرن العشرين بزيادة تشكيلة منتجات النفط وتحسين جودتها.

والنفط، كالمعادن الأخرى، لا يمكن استرجاعه بعد استخدامه. ويزيد استخدامه عامًا بعد عام، وإمدادات العالم منه تنفد بسرعة. ولو استمرت معدلات الاستهلاك الحالية، فسيصبح النفط شحيحًا في أواسط القرن الحادي والعشرين.

تعتمـد معظـم البلـدان الصناعيــة بدرجــة كبــيرة على النفـط المستـورد لاستيفـاء حاجاتها من الطاقة. ونتيجة لهـذا الاعتمــاد، استطـاعت البلدان المصدرة للزيت، استعمـال النفط بمثابــة سـلاح سيـاسي، واقتصادي عن طريق تقييد صادراتها لبعض تلك البلـدان،كما أثقـل مصـدرو الزيت كاهـل اقتصاد عـدد كبير من البلـدان وخاصـة الفقيرة منها، برفعهم لأسعـار النفـط بنسبة كبيرة. ولـذا عـانى كثير من البلدان، غنيُّها وفقيرها، من أزمات نقص النفط منذ أوائل السبعينيات من القرن العشرين.

ولتجنب نقص واسع النطاق في الطاقة، يختبر العلماء ضروبًا اصطناعية من الزيت، وكذلك مصادر أخرى للوقود. ولكن حتى لو ظهرت سريعًا مصادر أخرى للطاقة، سيضطر الناس للاعتماد على النفط لسنوات عديدة. لذا أصبح الاقتصاد في الزيت أمرًا ملحًا لكل بلد. ولزم على الناس الآن أن يكونوا إيجابيين في إيجاد طرق للاقتصاد في النفط.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

مصطلحات نفطية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الآبار البحرية : آبار تحفر في المحيطات والبحار والبحيرات. 
الاستخراج الابتدائي: طريقة تُستَغل فيها الطاقة الطبيعية في الخزان لجلب الزيت إلى بئر منتجة. 
الاستخراج المعزَّز :أية طريقة لإضافة الطاقة إلى خزان من أجل إجبار الزيت على التدفق نحو بئر منتجة. 
استغلال البئر: يعني بدء تدفق الزيت في البئر. 
البتروكيميائيات : كيميائيات تنتج بمعالجة الزيت والغاز. 
البرج :بناء فولاذي طويل يحمل المعدات التي تستخدم في حفر بئر للزيت. 
البرميل: الوحدة القياسية التي تُستخدم لقياس الزيت الخام ومعظم المنتجات النفطية. ويساوي البرميل الواحد 159لترًا. 
البئر العـشـوائي (او الجـزافي): بئر تحفر في منطقة لم يكن قد وُجِد فيها زيت أو غاز. 
الجعالة (الأتاوة): نقود تُدفع للمُلاَّك نظير الزيت الذي ينتج من ملكهم. وتدفع أكثر شركات الزيت جعالة قدرها يتراوح بين ثُمن وسُدس قيمة كل برميل زيت ينُتج ويباع. وقد يحصل الملاك على الجعالات زيتًا. 
الحفارة البرجية: تتكون من البرج وآلات الرفع ومعدات أخرى تستخدم في حفر بئر الزيت. 
الحفرة الجافة: بئر فشلت في إنتاج الزيت أو الغاز بكميات تجارية. 
حقل الزيت: منطقة تحوي خزانًا واحدًا أو أكثر. 
الخزان: تراكم للنفط تحت سطح الأرض. ويتكون من قطرات صغيرة من النفط تتجمع في مسام صخور كالحجر الجيري والحجر الرملي. 
رمال القار ، أو رمال القطران: حبيبات من الرمل محاطة بمادة سوداء يمكن تحويلها إلى زيت أو غاز. 
الزيت الخام :الصورة التي يوجد عليها الزيت طبيعيًا في الخزَّان. 
طَفْل الزيت :صخر رسوبي يحتوي على الكيروجين وهي مادة يمكن تحويلها إلى زيت. 
عَقْد المعادن: اتفاقية بين شركة زيت وبين صاحب ملكية. ويعطي العقد الشركة الحق في التنقيب عن الزيت وإنتاجه في الملكية. 
الغليظ :هو عامل في طاقم الحفر. 
الكسر (إستقطارة) :أية واحدة من مجموعات الهيدروكربونات التي تشكل الزيت الخام. وتفرز الكسور أثناء التكرير. 
محبس الزيت: تكوين جوفي صخري لا مسامي يحجز حركة الزيت وبذا يحبس الخزان. 
الهيدروكربون : مركب كيميائي يتكون من عنصري الهيدروجين والكربون. 



يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

استخدامات النفط

الإنتاج والاستهلاك العالمي من النفط يبين هذا الشكل كميات النفط المنتجة والمستخدمة في مناطق شتى من العالم. ينتج الشرق الأوسط من النفط حوالي ثلاثة أضعاف مايستهلكه، إلا أن معظم المناطق تستهلك من الزيت أكثر مما تنتج. 
للنفط عدة استخدامات أكبر من أي مادة أخرى في العالم. ويكمن السبب الذي يجعل للنفط هذه الاستخدامات الكثيرة، في بنيته الجزيئية المعقدة. فالزيت الخام بصورة رئيسية خليط من هيدروكربونات مختلفة تتكون من عنصري الهيدروجين والكربون. وبعض هذه الهيدروكربونات غازي وبعضها صلب ولكن أغلبها سائل.

يمنح الخليط من الهيدروكربونات المختلفة خصائص معينة لمكونات النفط. فبعض المكونات، كالبترول والكيروسين، ذات قيمة في حالتها السائلة الطبيعية، بينما يجب تغيير بعضها الآخر من حالة إلى أخرى أو مزجها مع مواد مختلفة قبل استخدامها.

تحتوي شتى أنواع الزيت الخام على كميات مختلفة من بعض المكونات؛ ففي الزيوت الخام الخفيفة كميات كبيرة من الغازات الذائبة، والبترول، والأجزاء الخفيفة الأخرى. بينما تحتوي الزيوت الخام الثقيلة على نسبة عالية من الزيوت الثقيلة، والأسفلت. وتحتوي جميع أنواع الزيت الخام على بعض المواد بالإضافة إلى الهيدروكربونات. وتشغل هذه الشوائب، التي تشمل المركبات الفلزية والكبريت، نسبة قد تصل إلى 10% في بعض أنواع الزيت.

تفصل مصافي النفط الأجزاء المتنوعة وتحولها إلى منتجات مفيدة. ويكرر معظم النفط إلى البترول، ووقود للتدفئة، وأنواع الوقود الأخرى. ويحول الباقي بصورة رئيسية إلى خامات صناعية، ومواد تشحيم.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

================================ 
بعض استخدامات المنتجات النفطية :


الوقود :

- للنقل 
البترول 
وقود الديزل 
بترول الطائرات 
وقود النفاثات 
البرافين 

- للتدفئة وإنتاج الطاقة 
زيوت الفُضالة 
غاز النفط المسال 
زيوت القطارة 


مواد خام :

السِّناج 
الكوك 
الشمع 
الهيدروجين الصناعي 
الأسفلت 
النَّفْطَة 

زيوت متنوعة :

الزيوت الطبية 
الزيوت التقنية 
زيوت الطريق 
زيوت وشحوم التزليق 


البتروكيميائيات :

الأسمدة 
اللدائن 
الأصباغ 
المبيدات الحشرية 
الألياف 
المتفجرات 
الأمونيا 
المذيبات 
الحبر 
مضافات الأغذية 
الراتينجات 
مضافات البترول 
الطلاء 
المطاط الصناعي 
العقاقير 
مواد التجميل 
الكحول


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

النفط كوقود: تشتعل أنواع الوقود النفطية وتحترق بيسر، منتجة كميات كبيرة من الحرارة، والقدرة، قياسًا بأوزانها. كما أنها أسهل في التعامل، والتخزين، والنقل من أنواع الوقود الأخرى المُستخدمة كالفحم والخشب. فالنفط، تقريبًا، مصدر لجميع أنواع الوقود المستخدمة في النقل وكثير من أنواع الوقود المستخدمة في إنتاج الحرارة والكهرباء.

وقــود النقـل. تشمل أنواع وقـود النقـل البنزين، ووقود الديـزل، ووقود النفاثات. ويكــرَّر نحـو 45% من الزيت الخام إلى البترول، وحوالي 7% إلى وقــود الديــزل، وحــوالي 7% إلى وقود النفاثات.

يصنف البترول إلى درجـات: العـادي، والممتاز، ووقـود الطائرات وذلك تبعًا لسلاسة احتراقه داخل المحـرك. ومعظـم المركبـات الميكانيكيـة، وجميـع الطائـرات ذوات المحركات المكبسية تستخدم البترول. يتطلب وقـود الديـزل تكريـرًا أقـل وهـو أرخص من البترول. أما الطائـرات النفاثــة فتحـرق وقود النفاثـات، وهو إما غاز نقي، أو خليط من البترول والكيروسين والغاز وأنواع أخرى من الوقود.

وقود التدفئة وإنتاج الطاقة يشكل نحو 26% من كل النفط المكرر. وتصنف هذه الأنواع إما إلى زيوت مقطرة أو زيوت الفضالة (الزيوت المتخلفة). فزيوت القطارة زيوت أخف، يُستخدم أكثرها في تدفئة البيوت وأماكن العمل الصغيرة. أما زيوت الفُضالة فهي زيوت أثقل وأشد كثافة، وتُزوِّد محطات الكهرباء والمصانع والسفن الكبيرة بالقدرة. كما تُستخدم زيوت الفضالة أيضًا في تدفئة المباني الكبيرة.

يَستَخدم كثير من الناس الذين يعيشون في المزارع أو البيوت المتنقلة غاز النفط المسال للتدفئة والطبخ. ويتكون غاز النفط المسال بصورة رئيسية من غازي البيوتان والبروبان، اللذين تم تحويلهما تحت الضغط إلى سوائل. ويُستخدم غاز النفط المسال في الصناعة لقطْع الفلزات ولحامها، وفي المزارع لتشغيل أنواع مختلفة من المعدات.


النفط كمادة خام: يُستخدم نحو 13% من مكونات النفط كمواد خام في الصناعة. ويحوَّل كثير من هذه المكونات إلى بتروكيميائيات. وتستخدم البتروكيميائيات في صناعة مستحضرات التجميل، والمنظفات، والعقاقير، والأسمدة، والمبيدات الحشرية، واللدائن، والألياف الاصطناعية، ومئات من المنتجات الأخرى.

تستخدم المنتجات الثانوية لتكرير النفط أيضًا كمواد خام في صناعات معينة. وتشمل هذه المنتجات الثانوية الأسفلت ـ المادة الرئيسية في بناء الطرق ـ والشمع ـ وهو مادة جوهرية في بعض المنتجات كالشموع وعلب الحليب ومُلمِّعات الأثاث.


استخدامات أخرى للنفط. تُشكل منتجات مثل زيوت التشحيم والزيوت الصناعية المتخصصة نحو 2% من إنتاج النفط. تخفف زيوت التشحيم (المزلقات) الاحتكاك بين الأجزاء المتحركة في المعدات. وتتراوح بين زيت رقيق شفاف يُستخدم في الأجهزة العلمية، وشحم ثقيل يستعمل في عجلات الطائرات.

وتشمل الزيوت الصناعية المتخصصة زيوت التبريد في عمليات القطع والزيوت الكهربائية التي تُستخدم في التصنيع.


يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

أين يوجد النفط :


يوجد النفط في كل قارة وتحت كل محيط، ولكن الأساليب الحديثة لاتُمكن مهندسي النفط إلا من استخراج حوالي ثلث الزيت من معظم التراكمات النفطية، وتُدعى هذه الكميات القابلة للاستخراج الاحتياطيات.

يُقدِّر خبراء النفط أن الاحتياطيات العالمية من الزيت تصل إلى حوالي تريليون (ألف بليون) برميل. ويتنبأ بعض الجيولوجيين بأن احتياطيات إضافية سوف تكتشف وخاصة في الصين، وجزر كندية في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي وقيعان البحار. ولكن خبراء كثيرين يظنون أن معظم حقول الزيت الكبرى قد تم اكتشافها، ويعتقدون أن الاحتياطيات العالمية ستزداد على الأرجح عن طريق وسائل استخراج أفضل.


الشرق الأوسط يحتوي على حوالي 67% من زيت العالم، إذ تصل احتياطياته إلى حوالي 660 بليون برميل. ولدى السعودية حوالي 258 بليون برميل، أي حوالي ربع احتياطيات العالم. ويوجد معظم نفط السعودية في مناطق محاذية للخليج العربي. ولدى كل من الإمارات العربية المتحدة وإيران والعراق والكويت حوالي عُشر إجمالي احتياطيات العالم النفطية.


أوروبا لديها ـ بما فيها الجزء الآسيوي لروسيا ـ حوالي 7% من موارد العالم من الزيت. لدى الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق 58 بليون برميل، وهي أكبر احتياطيات في المنطقة. وتقع معظم هذه الاحتياطيات قرب جبال أورال، إلا أن هناك عدة حقول زيت ضخمة في سيبريا. وتقع الاحتياطيات الأوروبية الرئيسية الأخرى ـ والتي تصل إلى 17 بليون برميل ـ تحت بحر الشمال. وتمتلك هذه الاحتياطيات بصورة رئيسية بريطانيا والنرويج.


أمريكا اللاتينية لديها نحو 120 بليون برميل من الاحتياطيات النفطية، أي نحو 12% من الإجمالي العالمي. ولدى فنزويلا أكبر احتياطيات في المنطقة ـ حوالي 59 بليون برميل. ولدى المكسيك ثاني أكبر احتياطيات في أمريكا اللاتينية ـ حوالي 52 بليون برميل. والبلدان الأمريكية اللاتينية الأخرى ذات التراكمات النفطية المهمة هي الأرجنتين والبرازيل.


إفريقيا تمتلك حوالي 60 بليون برميل من الزيت، أي نحو 6% من احتياطيات العالم. ويقع معظم الزيت في ليبيا، والجزائر، وبلدان أخرى في شمالي إفريقيا مثل مصر وتونس ويأتي ترتيب احتياطيات ليبيا البالغة نحو 23 بليون برميل من بين أكبر احتياطيات العالم. أما إلى الجنوب من الصحراء الكبرى، فلم يتم اكتشاف كميات كبيرة من الزيت إلا في نيجيريا التي تملك نحو 17 بليون برميل.


آسيا لديها، باستثناء الجزء الآسيوي لروسيا، والشرق الأوسط، نحو 50 بليون برميل من الزيت، أي حوالي 5% من احتياطيات العالم. ويقع نحو نصف هذه الاحتياطيات في الصين. ولدى إندونيسيا ـ نحو 11 بليون برميل ـ ثاني أكبر احتياطيات في الشرق الأقصى.


الولايات المتحدة وكندا لديهما نحو 32 بليون برميل من الزيت، تشكل نحو 3% من الإجمالي العالمي. ولدى الولايات المتحدة حوالي 26 بليون برميل من النفط. ويقع معظم هذه الاحتياطيات في تكساس، ولويزيانا، وكاليفورنيا، وأوكلاهوما وألاسكا. ومع الوقت، من المحتمل ازدياد احتياطيات الولايات المتحدة بإنتاج الزيت من طَفْل الزيت، وهو نوع من الحجر يوجد بوفرة في كولورادو و ويومينج ويوتا. ويحتوي طفل الزيت على الكيروجين، وهو مادة شمعية تعطي زيتًا عند تسخينها.

يقع معظم زيت كندا البالغ 6 بلايين برميل في مقاطعة ألبرتا. وفي مقاطعات ساسكاتشوان وكولومبيا البريطانية وتمتلك مانيتوبا حقولا نفطية أيضًا. وإضافة إلى ذلك، يعتقد الجيولوجيون أن كندا لديها أكبر تراكمات في العالم من رمال القار، أو رمال القطران، وهي رمال مشربة بمادة منتجة للزيت. تقع هذه التراكمات، التي قُدر ما تحتويه من الزيت، بحوالي ترليون برميل، بمحاذاة نهر أثاباسكا في ألبرتا. وقد بدأ إنتاج الزيت من هذه الرمال عام 1967م.


أستراليا لديها احتياطيات من الزيت تبلغ حوالي 2,5 بليون برميل، وهي أقل من ثلث الواحد في المائة، من الإجمالي العالمي. ويوجد الجزء الأكبر من هذه الاحتياطيات في أستراليا. وكل من أستراليا ونيوزيلندا لديها مناطق تحتوي على الزيت في اليابسة وفي البحر. ولدى كل من نيوزيلندا وبابوا غينيا الجديدة، حوالي 200 مليون برميل.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

كيف تكوّن النفط :


يعتقد أغلب الجيولوجيين أن النفط تكوّن من بقايا كائنات عضوية ماتت منذ ملايين السنين. وتستند هذه النظرية العضوية لتكوّن النفط إلى وجود مواد معينة حاوية للكربون في الزيت. ومثل هذه المواد لا يمكن أن تكون قد أتت إلا من كائنات كانت حية فيما مضى. ونفس العملية التي أنتجت النفط أنتجت أيضًا الغاز الطبيعي الذي يوجد عادة ملازمًا للزيت الخام أو ذائبًا فيه.

وحسب النظرية العضوية، غطّى الماء، في الماضي، رقعة من سطح الأرض أكبر بكثير مما هي عليه الآن. وعاشت كميات من الكائنات الدقيقة في المياه الضحلة أو هامت قرب السطح في عرض المحيط. وبموت هذه الكائنات استقرت بقاياها في قاع المحيط وانحبست في الترسبات (جسيمات من الطين والرمل ومواد أخرى)، واندفنت تحت قاع المحيط.

وكلما دُفنت الترسبات أعمق فأعمق، تعرضت إلى درجات حرارة وضغوط متزايدة مما يؤدي إلى تكوين الصخور الرسوبية. وجعلت هذه الظروف الصخر يمر بعمليات كيميائية أدت إلى تكون مادة شمعية تسمى الكيروجن. وعندما يسخن الكيروجن إلى درجات حرارة أعلى من 100°م، ينفصل إلى سائل (الزيت) وغاز (الغاز الطبيعي). ولكن عندما يكون الزيت مدفونًا في أعماق أبعد ويعرض إلى درجات حرارة أعلى من 200°م، تضعف الروابط التي تشد الجزيئات الكبيرة المعقدة بعضها ببعض وبذا يتحلل الزيت.

ويُسمى نطاق الحرارة الذي يتكون فيه الزيت نافذة الزيت. ففي درجات الحرارة الواقعة دون هذا النطاق، يتكون القليل من الزيت. أما في الأعماق الكبيرة حيث درجات الحرارة العالية، فيتحلل معظم الزيت.

وبمرور الوقت، يتحرك الزيت والغاز إلى أعلى عبر منافذ طبيعية في الصخر. وتشمل هذه المنافذ الشقوق والثقوب الدقيقة التي تُعرف بالمسامات. ويعتقد الجيولوجيون أن وجود الماء قد يكون السبب وراء هذه الحركة؛ فقد يكون الماء ـ الذي هو أثقل من الزيت ـ هو الذي دفع الزيت إلى أعلى. وهناك سبب محتمل آخر، هو وزن الطبقات الصخرية الفوقية الذي يفضي إلى إقحام الزيت في ثقوب وشقوق الصخر.

يلجأ الزيت والغاز إلى نوع من الصخور يدعى الصخر الخازن أو صخر الزيت. ولمثل هذا الصخر خاصيتان تمكنان الموائع من الحركة خلاله هما: 1- المسامية 2- النفاذية. والمسامية هي تواجد الفتحات الصغيرة أو المسامات. وتعني النفاذية أن بعض المسامات متصلة بعضها ببعض بفراغات تتحرك الموائع خلالها. فيتحرك الزيت والغاز إلى أعلى خلال المسامات المتصلة حتى يصلا إلى طبقة صخرية غير نفاذة. ويستمران في التدفق بمحاذاة الجانب السفلي للطبقة غير النفاذة، فيصلان إلى مكان تشكلت فيه الطبقة على هيئة محبس ثلاثي الأبعاد. وفيما بعد، أدت تحولات في القشرة الأرضية إلى انحسار المحيطات، وظهرت اليابسة فوق العديد من الصخور المكمنية والمحابس.

وأكثر أنواع محابس النفط شيوعًا هي الأقبية والصدوع والمحابس الطبقية وقباب الملح. والأقبية تكوين صخري على هيئة القوس قد يتجمع تحتها النفط. والصدع فالق في القشرة الأرضية قد يزيح طبقة صخرية غير نفاذة ليجعلها بجوار طبقة نفّاذة تحتوي على الزيت. وتتكون معظم المحابس الطبقية من طبقات صخرية غير نفاذة تحيط بصخور حاوية للزيت. أما قبة الملح فتنتج من اندفاع تكوين من الملح على هيئة أسطوانة أو مخروط إلى أعلى خلال الصخور الرسوبية مسببة تحدب الصخور الواقعة في طريقها وتكسرها. وقد يتجمع النفط فوق هذا التكوين أو على جوانبه.

وتوجد أغلب المكامن والمحابس في باطن الأرض العميق، إلا أن بعضها تكون قرب السطح. وأزيحت مكامن أخرى إلى أعلى نتيجة تغيرات في القشرة الأرضية. وقد يصل الزيت من هذه التراكمات الضحلة إلى السطح على صورة نز أو ينبوع. لذا تجمعت كميات من الزيت على السطح تكفي لتكوين بحيرة في بعض الأماكن مثل فنزويلا وجزيرة ترينيداد.

واليوم تتعرض المواد العضوية في بعض التراكمات الرسوبية إلى ظروف من الضغط، والحرارة، والنشاط البكتيري شبيهة بتلك التي كونت الزيت منذ عصور بعيدة. إلا أن تكون كميات نافعة من الزيت يحتاج إلى ملايين السنين. ويستهلك الناس النفط أسرع كثيرًا من سرعة تكوينه.


يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

التنقيب عن النفط :

لم يكن بوسع المنقبين عن النفط، قبل عام 1900م، أكثر من البحث عن نز الزيت والأمل بأن يواتيهم الحظ. وكانت معداتهم تتألف بصورة رئيسية من معول وجاروف. أما منقبو اليوم، فيستخدمون تشكيلة من الأجهزة المعقدة، ويغلب عليهم أن يكونوا جيولوجييِّ زيت أو جيوفيزيائيين.


الدراسات الجيولوجية. يدرس جيولوجيو الزيت التكوينات الصخرية على سطح الأرض وتحته لتحديد المكان المحتمل لوجود النفط. ثم يرسمون بعدها خريطة مفصلة للمعالم السطحية للمنطقة. وقد يستخدمون صورًا ضوئية تؤخذ من الطائرات والأقمار الصناعية بالإضافة إلى ملاحظاتهم على مستوى سطح الأرض، خاصة إذا تعذر مسح المنطقة سيرًا على الأقدام. ويدرس الجيولوجيون الخريطة بحثًا عن علامات لمحابس زيت ممكنة. فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يدل نتوء منخفض في سهل منبسط على وجود قبة ملح، وهي محبس نفطي شائع.

وإذا بدا الموقع واعدًا، فقد يحفر الجيولوجيون ثقوبًا في الأرض للحصول على عينات جوفية، وهي عينات أسطوانية للطبقات الصخرية التي توجد تحت سطح الأرض. ويحلل الجيولوجيون العينات الجوفية لكشف التركيبة الكيميائية، والبنية، وعوامل أخرى تتعلق بتكوّن النفط.

ويدرس الجيولوجيون أيضًا سجلات الآبار. وسجل البئر بيان بالتكوينات الصخرية التي تستخرج أثناء حفر البئر. تصف سجلات الآبار خصائص الصخور، مثل العمق والمساميَّة ومحتواها من الموائع. وبإمكان جيولوجيي الزيت استخدام هذه المعلومات لتقدير موقع وحجم التراكمات الممكنة في المنطقة المحيطة بالآبار.




الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية. يُزَوِّد الجيوفيزيائيون جيولوجيي الزيت بمعلومات مفصلة عن التكوينات الصخرية التحتية والمغمورة. وبإمكان الجيوفيزيائيين تحديد مواقع البنيات الجيولوجية التي قد تحتوي على الزيت، وذلك بمساعدة أجهزة خاصة. وأوسع الأجهزة استخدامًا هي:1- مقياس الجاذبية 2- مقياس المغنطيسية 3- مرسمة الزلازل (السيزموجراف ـ المرجفة)

مقياس الجاذبية يقيس قوة الجاذبية على سطح الأرض، إذ إن للأنواع المختلفة من الصخور تأثيرات مختلفة على الجاذبية. فالصخورغير المسامية تميل إلى زيادة قوة الجاذبية، بينما تميل الصخور المسامية إلى إنقاصها. لذا قد تشير القراءات المتدنية على مقياس الجاذبية إلى وجود طبقات مسامية من الصخور التي قد تحوي الزيت.

مقياس المغنطيسية يسجل التغيّرات في مجال الأرض المغنطيسي، إذ تتأثر قوة الجذب المغنطيسي للأرض بأنواع الصخور الموجودة تحت السطح. فالصخور الرسوبية بصورة عامة ذات مغنطيسية أقل من الأنواع الأخرى من الصخور التي قد تحتوي على الحديد ومواد مغنطيسية أخرى. ويُمكِّن هذا الفارق في قوة الجذب المغنطيسي الجيوفيزيائيين من التعرف على طبقات الصخور الرسوبية التي قد تحوي الزيت. وتتأثر قوة الجذب المغنطيسي أيضًا ببنية الطبقات غير المنتظمة كالأقبية والصدوع. لذا فقد يستطيع مقياس المغنطيسية أن يكشف عن محابس نفطية معينة.

مرسمة الزلازل (المرجفة) آلة تسجيل الهزات الزلزالية، تقيس سرعة الموجات الصوتية المتنقلة تحت سطح الأرض. وتعتمد هذه السرعة على نوع الصخور التي ينتقل الصوت من خلالها. وبإمكان الجيوفيزيائيين استخدام السرعات التي تسجلها المرجفة لتحديد عمق وبنية الكثير من التكوينات الصخرية.

وقد يُحدث الجيوفيزيائيون، في المسح السيزموجرافي (الزلزالي) انفجارًا صغيرًا عند سطح الأرض أو دونه قليلاً. وتنتقل الموجات الصوتية التي يولّدها الانفجار إلى طبقات الصخور التحتية، ثم ترتد مرة أخرى إلى السطح. ويسجل السيزموجراف الوقت الذي تستغرقه الموجات الصوتية لتصل إلى السطح. ويستخدم كثير من الجيوفيزيائيين نظامًا يدعى الهزهزة وذلك لدرء الأخطار البيئية الناتجة عن الانفجارات. وفي هذا النظام تولد الموجات الصوتية بواسطة هزازة ضخمة لترتطم بالأرض بصورة متكررة. وتُحمل هذه الهزازة على شاحنة خاصة تسمى الشاحنة الرَطَّامة.

ويجري الجيوفيزيائيون أيضًا مسحًا سيزموجرافيا للمناطق المغمورة، إذ يطلقون شحنة هواء مضغوط من السفينة في الماء. وتنعكس الموجات الصوتية الناتجة عن ذلك من التكوينات المغمورة لتستقبلها سلسلة من السماعات الأرضية (لاقطات صوت) تقطرها السفينة خلفها.

وبواسطة أسلوب يدعى تقنية البقعة الساطعة يمكن للجيوفيزيائيين استخدام السيزموجراف للكشف عن وجود الموائع في التكوينات الصخرية التحتية والمغمورة. ينطوي هذا الأسلوب على استخدام مسجلات فائقة الحساسية، تلتقط التغيرات في اتساع (شدة) الموجات الصوتية، حيث إن ذروة الموجات الصوتية تتغير لدى انعكاسها من صخور تحوي الغاز أو الموائع الأخرى. وتظهر مثل هذه التغيرات على شكل شذوذات (اضطرابات)، تدعى البقع الساطعة، في أنماط الموجات الصوتية التي يسجلها السيزموجراف.


حفر بئر الزيت
الحفر من أجل النفط مغامرة هائلة في جميع الأحوال تقريبًا. فمعظم الدراسات الجيولوجية والجيوفيزيائية تدل على الأماكن التي يحتمل تراكم النفط فيها. ولكن احتمال وجود الزيت فعلاً في تلك الأماكن يقل عن 10%.

وهناك فرصة قدرها 2%، فقط لوجوده بكميات تجارية. وقد تحفرالكثير من الحفر الجافة قبل أن يؤتى ببئر منتجة، ويبدأ الزيت في التدفق.



الإجراءات التحضيرية. تتم هذه الإجراءات في موقع الحفر وخارجه وتشمل: 1- الحصول على التصاريح وعقود الإيجار 2- تحضير الموقع 3- تركيب أجهزة الحفر.

الحصول على التصاريح وعقود الإيجار. يجب على شركات الزيت في معظم البلدان التعامل مع مالك الموقع ـ أو مع الحكومة إذا كان الموقع في أرض عامة ـ من أجل السماح لها بالحفر. ويحصل الكثير من الشركات على عقد تعدين أو عقد إيجار للتنقيب، يمنحها الحق في حفر الآبار وإنتاج الزيت والغاز في الموقع. وبالمقابل، يحصل المالك عمومًا على حصة من الدخل من أي زيت أو غاز يتم الحصول عليه.

وبعد الحصول على العقد يجب على الشركة الحصول على تصاريح للحفر من الحكومات المركزية والإقليمية والمحلية، واستيفاء متطلبات معينة قبل صدور مثل تلك التصاريح. ففي معظم الأحيان يجب على الشركة أن تقدم دراسات تُظهر التأثيرات التي قد يحدثها الحفر على البيئة. كما يجب على الشركة أن تبين كيف تعتزم المحافظة على المصادر الطبيعية ومنع الهدر.

تحضير الموقع. يجب أن يكون موقع الحفر مستويًا، وخاليًا من الأشجار والأكمات وذلك لإفساح المكان لعمليات الحفر. وتُستخدم الجرّافات في معظم الأماكن لتنظيف الأرض وتسويتها. وإذا كانت المنطقة وعرة أو ذات مناخ قاس، استدعى ذلك تحضيرات إضافية. ففي المنحدر الشمالي لألاسكا في الولايات المتحدة، على سبيل المثال، استدعى الأمر دعم مواقع الحفر بالحصى والخشب. إذ لو لم تكن هذه التدابير قد اتُخذت، لتسببت الحرارة الصادرة من معدات الحفر في تليين التربة المتجمدة وفى انهيار الآبار.

ويجب شق طرق تؤدي إلى موقع الحفر، كما يجب أن يكون للموقع مصدر للطاقة وشبكة لتزويده بالماء. وإذا كان المكان بعيدًا عن مدينة أو بلدة أو في عرض البحر وجب إقامة أماكن لسكنى طاقم الحفر.

بعد أن يتم تحضير موقع الحفر، يجلب طاقم الحفر آلات الحفر البرجية التي تتكون بصورة رئيسية من معدات الحفر وبرج. وقد تنقل آلات الحفر بالشاحنة أو بالجرافة أو البارجة أو الطائرة حسبما يقتضيه مكان الموقع.

تركيب أجهزة الحفر. هو عملية تهيئة أجزاء آلات الحفر المختلفة ووصل بعضها ببعض. أولاً، يقيم طاقم الإنشاء البرج أو الرافعة فوق النقطة التي يُزمع حفر البئر فيها. والوظيفة الرئيسية للبرج هي الإمساك بآلات الرفع ومعدات الحفر الأخرى. وتقوم آلات الرفع، التي تشمل بكرات ومِكبَّات (لفائف) وأسلاكًا متينة، بخفض المثقاب في حفرة البئر ورفعه إلى الخارج. ويتراوح ارتفاع الأبراج بين 25م و60م، وفقًا للعمق التقديري للزيت. وتستخدم معظم أطقم الإنشاء برج حفر مطويًا يتكون من قسمين أو أكثر ويمكن نقله إلى الموقع وتركيبه بسهولة.

بعدها، يركب الفريق المكائن التي تدير المثقاب وآلات الحفر الأخرى. كما يوصل العمال الأنابيب والخزانات والمضخات المختلفة ومعدات الحفر الأخرى. وبعد أن يعلَّق المثقاب بآلات الرفع يمكن بدء حفر البئر بأية طريقة من طرق الحفر.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

طرق الحفر. استخدمت أطقم الحفر الأولى أسلوبًا للحفر يُدعى جهاز الحفر المطرقي، الذي مازال يستخدم لحفر الثقوب الضحلة في التكوينات الصخرية الصلبة. أما اليوم فتستخدم أغلب أطقم الحفر طريقة أسرع وأكثر دقة تُدعى الحفر الدوار. وفي المواقع التي يجب فيها حفر البئر بزاوية، تستخدم الأطقم أسلوبًا يدعى الحفر التوجيهي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يختبر مهندسو النفط تشكيلة من وسائل زيادة عمق آبار الزيت وخفض تكلفة عمليات الحفر.

الحفر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي عملية بسيطة، إذ تعمل بطريقة أشبه ما تكون باستعمال الإزميل لقطع الخشب أو الصخر. ففي هذه الطريقة، يسقط حبل فولاذي ويرفع بشكل متكرر أداة قطع ثقيلة تدعى اللّقمة. وقد يصل طول اللقمة إلى 2,4م ويتراوح قطرها بين 10 و 32سم. وفي كل مرة تسقط فيها، تخترق الأرض أعمق فأعمق. وتفتت حوافها الحادة التربة والصخر إلى جسيمات صغيرة. ومن وقت لآخر، يسحب العمال الحبل واللقمة إلى الخارج، ويصبون الماء في الحفرة. وبعدها يغرفون الماء والجسيمات من قاع الحفرة بأنبوب فولاذي طويل يدعى المنزحة.

الحفر الدوار يعمل مثل الحفر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي على أساس مبدأ سهل؛ إذ يثقب المثقاب الأرض مثلما يثقب مثقاب النجار الخشب، وتثبت لقمة المثقاب الدوار بنهاية سلسلة من الأنابيب الموصلة بعضها ببعض تدعى أنبوب المثقاب. ويدار أنبوب المثقاب بوساطة طاولة دوارة في أرضية البرج. وينزل الأنبوب في الأرض، وبدوران الأنبوب تجوف اللقمة طبقات التربة والصخر. ويربط طاقم الحفر أطوالاً إضافية من الأنابيب كلما ازداد عمق الحفرة. وقد يزيد طول أنبوب المثقاب عن 7,500م.

. 
ويُنزل أنبوب المثقاب ويرفع بوساطة آلة رفع ُتسمى الأجهزة الرافعة التي تعمل مثل قصبة صيد السمك، إذ يُفَل حبل فولاذي من أسطوانة الرفع التي هي نوع من البكرات، ثم يُسلََّّك الحبل خلال بكرتين: البكرة التاجية، في قمة الحفارة، والبكرة المتحركة، التي تتدلى داخل البرج. ويعلِّق العمال النهاية العلوية لأنبوب المثقاب في البكرة المتحركة بوساطة خطاف ضخم، بعدها يستطيعون خفض الأنبوب في الحفرة أو رفعه منها عن طريق إدارة أسطوانة الرفع في أحد الاتجاهين.

في أثناء الحفر الدوار، يُضخ مائع يدعى وحل الحفر نازلاً داخل أنبوب المثقاب. ويخرج الوحل من خلال فتحات في اللقمة ويجري صاعدًا بين الأنبوب وجدار الحفرة حتى يصل أسفل أرضية البرج. ويقوم هذا المائع الدائر باستمرار بتبريد وتنظيف اللقمة ويحمل الفتات (قطع من التربة والصخر) إلى السطح. لذا يستطيع الطاقم الحفر باستمرار دون الحاجة إلى غرف الفتات من قاع البئر. ويكسو وحل الحفر جوانب الحفرة أيضًا مما يمنع التسربات والانهيارات. إضافة إلى ذلك،يقلل ضغط الوحل داخل البئر من مخاطر الثوران والتدفق اللذين يسببهما التحرر المفاجئ للضغط من المكمن. فقد يدمر الثوران والتدفق المحفار ويهدران زيتًا كثيرًا.

الحفر التوجيهي. تحفر البئر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي ـ وفي أغلب الحفر الدوراني ـ رأسيًا إلى أسفل أرضية البرج. ولكن في الحفر التوجيهي، تحفر الحفرة مائلة بزاوية. وقد تستخدم أطقم الحفر أجهزة خاصة تدعى المثقاب التوربيني والمثقاب الكهربائي. وتقع المحركات التي تدير هذه المثاقيب أعلى اللقمة مباشرة، وتدير الجزء السفلي فقط من أنبوب المثقاب. وتمكن هذه المثاقـيب رجاـل الحفر من توجيـه اللقمة على مسـار مائل. وقد يستخـدم رجال الحفر أيضًا أدوات تُعرَف بمقابض السوط للحفر بزاوية. ومقبض السوط إسفين فولاذي طويل مخدد على هيئة قرن الحذاء، حيث يوضع الإسفين داخل الحفرة ورأسه المدبب إلى أعلى. وبذا ينحرف مسار الحفر أثناء مرور اللقمة بأخدود مقبض السوط.

ويلجأ الكثير من الأطقم إلى الحفر التوجيهي لحفر أكثر من بئر في موقع واحد. وتُستخدم هذه الطريقة أيضًا إذا لم يكن بالمقدور حفر بئر فوق تراكم نفطي مباشرة.

الطرق التجريبية للحفر تشمل استعمال الكهرباء، أو البرودة الشديدة، أو الموجات الصوتية عالية التردد. صُمِّمت كل واحدة من هذه الطرق على أساس تحطيم الصخور في قاع الحفرة.



الحفر في المناطق البحرية. يعد هذا النوع أكثر كلفة وخطورة بكثير من الحفر على اليابسة. فالحفارة البحرية المتوسطة تكلف 10 أمثال الحفارة البرية، ويجب جلب جميع المعدات والطاقم إلى الموقع بالطائرات العمودية أو السفينة. وفي مياه كتلك التي في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي أو بحر الشمال، قد تتضرر الحفارات بفعل العواصف أو كتل الجليد العائمة، ولكن تدَنِّي أعداد الاحتياطيات البرية، يقلل من أهمية الآبار البحرية الأمر الذي يزيد تكلفتها ومخاطرها.

وحفر بئر بحرية شبيه بحفر بئر على اليابسة. فأجزاء الحفارة هي نفسها. لكن يجب تركيب الحفارة البحرية فوق شيء يمكن الإبحار به. وتحفر أغلب الآبار الاستكشافية من حفارات متحركة مثل الحفارات ذات الروافع أو الحفارات شبه القابلة للغمر أو سفن المثقاب. وتستخدم بنية تدعى المنصة الثابتة لإنتاج الزيت.

الحفارات ذات الروافع. تستخدم عمومًا في أعماق مائية تصل إلى نحو 60م. ولكن يمكن لبعض هذه الأجهزة أن تستخدم في أعماق تصل إلى نحو 110م. تستند الحفارة إلى منصة عائمة مثبتة بسيقان فولاذية يمكن تغيير وجهتها إلى أعلى أو أسفل. ولتحريك الأجهزة، يقوم العمال بإنزال المنصة إلى الماء ورفع السيقان عن قاع البحر. وتقطر القوارب عادة الحفارة إلى موقع الحفر الجديد. وهناك تُنزل السيقان إلى قاع البحر مرة أخرى وترفع المنصة العائمة إلى أعلى بعيدًا عن سطح الماء.

الحفارات شبه القابلة للغمر تُستخدم في أعماق مائية متوسطة، أي إلى نحو 1,200م. ولهذا النوع من الحفارات سيقان مملوءة بالهواء، تمكنها من الطفو فوق سطح البحر، وتمسك مراسي الحفار في مكانه.

سفن المثقاب تستخدم في أعماق مائية تصل إلى نحو 2,400م. ولا يمكن استعمال مراس في مثل هذه الأعمال، لذا يجب على سفينة المثقاب استعمال أساليب ملاحية دقيقة للمحافظة على وضعها فوق موقع البئر. يثبت البرج ومعدات الحفر الأخرى على ظهر السفينة وينزل أنبوب المثقاب من خلال فتحة في قاع السفينة. وكلفة تشغيل سفن المثقاب عالية جدًا.

المنصات الثابتة وتعرف أيضًا بمنصات الإنتاج، ولا تُركَّب إلا بعد أن يكشف الحفر الاستكشافي النقاب عن احتياطيات نفطيةكافية إلى حد يبرر تكاليفها الهائلة. وتُستخدم معظم المنصات الثابتة في المياه الضحلة، لكن بعضها يمكن أن تستخدم في مياه يزيد عمقها عن 300م.

تُبنى المنصات الثابتة على هيئة أجزاء تُحمل على مركب الحفر إلى موقع الإنتاج. وتقوم الرافعات بتوجيه الجزء السفلي إلى قاع البحر ووضعه على الموقع، حيث تثبتها أوتاد ضخمة تدعى الدعامات إلى قاع البحر، ثم يُركب الجزء الثاني فوق الجزء السفلي. ولمعظم المنصات الثابتة جزءان، ولكن لبعضها ثلاثة. ويقوم سطح الجزء الأعلى مقام قاعدة للحفر. و من الممكن حفر 42 بئرًا في اتجاهات مختلفة من منصة ثابتة واحدة.




اختبار الآبار. تحاول أطقم الحفر بأسرع وقت ممكن تحديد ما إذا كانوا يعملون على موقع منتج أو حفرة جافة، ولذا فهم يفحصون الفتات دومًا في أثناء الحفر بحثًا عن أي دليل للنفط. والفتات هو القطع الصخرية التي يجلبها وحل الحفر إلى السطح. وعندما يصل الحفر إلى عمق تراكمات محتملة، قد يُجري الطاقم عدة اختبارات من أجل الزيت. وتشمل هذه الاختبارات التقوير والتسجيل والاختبار بساق المثقاب.

وفي التقوير، تستبدل لقمة المثقاب بلقمة تقوير. وتقطع هذه اللقمة عينة أسطوانية من التربة والصخر، تُجلب إلى السطح لتحليلها. وينطوي التسجيل على إنزال أجهزة للقياس يُسمَّى الواحد منها مسبارًا، داخل حفرة البئر. وتبعث هذه الأجهزة معلومات عن تركيبة الصخور التحتية ومساميتها، ومحتواها من الموائع وخواص أخرى. أما في الاختبار بساق المثقاب، فيتم إنزال جهاز داخل حفرة البئر لجمع عينات من الموائع وقياس ضغطها.

وإذا كانت نتائج الاختبارات سلبية، فقد يسد طاقم الحفر البئر بالإسمنت ويتركونها. أما إذا أظهرت الاختبارات أدلة للنفط، قام الطاقم بدعم حفرة البئر بأنبوب فولاذي يُدعى الغلاف.




الغلاف. يقصد به نوع من البطانة الواقية لحفرة البئر، ويتكون من أنبوب فولاذي ثقيل يتراوح قطره بين 7,2 و50سم. وتُثبت أجزاء الأنبوب في مكانها بالإسمنت. يساعد الغلاف على منع التسربات والانهيارات أثناء كل من مرحلة الحفر، ومرحلة إنتاج بئر الزيت. ولمزيد من الوقاية يركّب كل طاقم الحفر تقريبًا، واحدًا أو أكثر من موانع الثوران على قمة الغلاف. وتتكون هذه الأجهزة من صمامات عملاقة تقفل الغلاف، إذا تعاظم الضغط داخل البئر.

ولتركيب الغلاف، ترفع أطقم الحفر أنبوب المثقاب وتُنْزل الغلاف داخل حفرة البئر. ثم تضخ إسمنتًا رطبًا في الغلاف، وتغطي الإسمنت بسدادة خاصة يمكن اختراقها بالحفر. وقبل أن يجف الإسمنت، يضخ طاقم الحفر وحلاً داخل الغلاف. ويدفع الوحل السدادة إلى قاع الغلاف. لذا يُجبَر الإسمنت على الصعود من خلال الفراغ الذي بين حفرة البئر وبين السطح الخارجي للغلاف، وذلك من قاع الحفرة حتى السطح. وبعد أن يتصلب الإسمنت، يستطيع العمال معاودة الحفر باختراق السدادة.


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

إتمام البئر. يعني إتمام البئر جعلها منتجة. وتنفذ هذه العملية على عدة خطوات: أولاً: يُنزل طاقم الحفر جهازًا يُدعى المثقاب (الخرَّامة) داخل الغلاف إلى عمق المنطقة الحاوية للزيت، ثم تطلق المثقاب (الخرَّامة) رصاصات خاصة أو عبوات متفجرة على الغلاف محدثة ثقوبًا، يدخل الزيت من خلالها، ثم يركب الطاقم الماسورة وهي عبارة عن سلسلة من الأنابيب الأصغر قطرًا، توصل الزيت إلى السطح. وتُستَخدم الماسورة؛ لأن الغلاف يكون عادة عريضًا إلى درجة تصعب معها المحافظة على سرعة السيولة اللازمة للإبقاء على الزيت متدفقًا إلى أعلى. والماسورة أيضًا أسهل في الصيانة والاستبدال من الغلاف.

والخطوة الأخيرة في إتمام البئر، هي تركيب مجموعة من صمامات التحكم على النهاية العلوية للغلاف والماسورة. ويُعرَف نظام الصمامات هذا بشجرة عيد الميلاد؛ وذلك لكثرة القطع التي تشبه الأغصان فيه، ويتحكم في تدفق الزيت إلى السطح. وتوجد في بعض الآبار أكثر من منطقة حاوية للزيت، وحينئذ يركب الفريق ماسورة وصمامات تحكم منفصلة لكل منطقة حاوية للزيت. وتدعى مثل هذه العمليات آبارًا متعددة الإتمام.



يتبع ...


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

استخراج النفط :

يُستخرج الزيت بطريقة شبيهة جدًا بالحصول على المياه الجوفية. ولبعض آبار الزيت مثل بعض أنواع آبار الماء، طاقة طبيعية تكفي لجلب السائل إلى السطح. ولآبار زيت أخرى طاقة، لا تكفي من ضآلتها، لإنتاج الزيت بكفاءة، أو تفقد معظم طاقتها بعد فترة من الإنتاج. لذا يجب تزويد طاقة إضافية في هذه الآبار عن طريق المضخات أو وسائل اصطناعية أخرى. وإذا زود الضغط الطبيعي معظم الطاقة، سُمي استخراج النفط الاستخراج الابتدائي، وإذا استُخدمت وسائل اصطناعية عُرفت العملية بالاستخراج المُعزَّز.



الاستخراج الابتدائي. تأتي الطاقة الطبيعية التي تُستَخدم في استخراج النفط بصورة رئيسية من الغاز والمـاء الموجودين في صخور المكامن. وقد يكون الغاز ذائبًا في الزيت أو منفصلاً فوقـه على هيئة غطاء غازي. أمـا المــاء فيتجمع تحت النفط لكونـه أثقـل من الزيت. وتُسمى الطاقة التي في المكمن، حسب مصدرها 1- دفع الغاز المذاب أو 2- دفع الغطاء الغازي أو 3- دفـع المـاء.

يجلب دفع الغاز المذاب كميات صغيرة من الزيت إلى السطح. لذا فإن أغلب الآبار التي لا طاقة طبيعية لديها سوى دفع الغاز المذاب، تتطلب صورًا تكميلية من الطاقة. وفي المقابل، قد يؤدي دفع الغطاء الغازي وكذلك دفع الماء إلى إنتاج كميات ضخمة من النفط.

دفع الغاز المذاب. يحتوي الزيت في جميع المكامن تقريبًا، على غاز مذاب. وتأثير الإنتاج على هذا الغاز شبيه بما يحدث عندما تفتح قنينة مياه غازية، إذ يتمدد الغاز ويتجه نحو الفتحة حاملاً معه بعض السائل.

دفع الغطاء الغازي. ينحبس الغاز في كثير من المكامن في غطاء فوق الزيت ويذوب فيه. وبإنتاج الزيت من المكمن يتمدد الغطاء الغازي ويدفع الزيت باتجاه البئر.

دفع الماء. يثبت الماء مكانه في المكمن، مثل الغاز، بفعل الضغط الجوفي. وإذا كان حجم الماء كبيرًا بدرجة كافية، أدى انخفاض الضغط الحاصل في أثناء إنتاج الزيت إلى تمدد الماء. وبعدها يزيح الماء النفط مجبرًا إياه على التدفق نحو البئر.


الاستخراج المعزز. تشمل هذه الطريقة عددًا من الطرق المصممة من أجل زيادة كمية الزيت التي تتدفق نحو البئر المنتجة. وتُصنف هذه الطرق عمومًا، حسب مرحلة الإنتاج التي تُستعمل في أثنائها، على أنها استخراج ثانوي أو استخراج ثالثي (من المستوى الثالث).

والاستخراج الثانوي، الذي يسمى أيضًا الحفاظ على الضغط، عبارة عن استبدال للدفع الطبيعي في المكمن. وقد تنطوي صورة الاستخراج هذه على حقن الغاز أو الماء في المكمن من خلال آبار إضافية تُحفر بالقرب من البئر المنتجة.

ورغم أن الاستخراج الثانوي قد زاد كمية الزيت القابلة للاستخراج قرابة ثلاثة أضعاف؛ يبقى زهاء ثلثي النفط في معظم المكامن تحت السطح بعد الإنتاج. لذا يختبر مهندسو النفط أساليب للاستخراج الثالثي لجلب المزيد من الزيت إلى السطح. ويستخدم أحد هذه الأساليب الحرارة لتخفيف الزيت وجعله يتدفق بحرية أكثر نحو البئر. وقد تأتي هذه الحرارة من حقن بخار أو من حرق بعض النفط في المكمن.


نقل النفط :


بعد أن يصـل الزيت الخـام إلى السطـح، يفصــل الغـاز الطبيعي عن الزيت، ثم يرسـل إلى معمل المعالجة أو مباشرة إلى المستهلكين. ويزال الماء والرواسب من الزيت الذي يخزن بعدها في صهاريج أو يرسل إلى المصفاة، ومن المصفاة تسلم المنتجات النفطية إلى الأسواق.

تنقل الملايين من براميل النفط يوميًا من مناطق الإنتاج إلى المصافي. وينقل النفط بصورة رئيسية عبر خطوط الأنابيب والناقلات، والسفن المسطحة، والشاحنات الصهريجية، وعربات السكك الحديدية الصهريجية.

وينتقل معظم النفط عبر خطوط الأنابيب في جزء من رحلته على الأقل، إذ تنقل خطوط الأنابيب النفط الخام من الآبار إلى صهاريج التخزين، أو وسائل النقل الأخرى، أو إلى المصافي مباشرة، كما تنقل خطوط الأنابيب المنتجات النفطية من المصافي إلى الأسواق. وفي مقدور بعض خطوط الأنابيب نقل أكثر من مليون برميل من الزيت يوميًا. ومن الممكن إنشاء خطوط الأنابيب في أية تضاريس، ومناخ، تقريبًا. فخط أنابيب عبر ألاسكا، على سبيل المثال، يعبر ثلاث سلاسل جبلية ويعبر أكثر من 300 نهر وجدول وقرابة 640 كم من الأراضي المتجمدة. وتكلِّف خطوط الأنابيب الكثير لإنشائها، إلا أنها رخيصة نسبيًا في التشغيل والصيانة. وهي على العموم أفضل وسيلة لنقل النفط.

تحمل الناقلات، والبواخر المسطحة، الزيت على الماء. والناقلة سفينة محيطية ضخمة ذات مقصورات للحمولات السائلة. وتستطيع الناقلات العملاقة احتواء ما يزيد على المليون برميل من النفط. أما البواخر المسطحة التي تستطيع حمل 15,000 برميل من الزيت في المتوسط، فتُستَخدم في الأنهار والقنوات بصورة رئيسية.

وتنقــل كثـير من المنتجـات النفطيـة من المصــافي إلى الأسواق بالشاحنات الصهريجية، وعربات السكك الحديدية الصهريجية. وتقوم الشاحنات بتسليم البترول إلى محطـات الخدمـة، وزيت التدفئة إلى المنازل. وتبلغ حمولـة مثـل هـذه الشاحنات 300 برميل من الوقـود. أمـا عربـات السكك الحديدية فتتراوح من حيث السعة بين حـوالي 100 برميل وأكثر من 1,500 برميل من الزيت. ولبعض هـذه العربـات معدات للحفاظ على المنتجات النفطية تحت درجة حرارة معينة أو مستوى معين من الضغط.


يتبع ...


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

تكرير النفط :

تتراوح المصافي من حيث الحجم من معامل صغيرة تعالج حوالي 150 برميلاً من الزيت الخام في اليوم، إلى مجمعات عملاقة ذوات سعات يومية تبلغ أكثر من 600,000 برميل.

والوظيفة الأساسية للمصفاة هي تحويل النفط إلى منتجات مفيدة؛ إذ تفرز المصافي الزيت إلى مجموعات، أو مكونات مختلفة من الهيدروكربونات. ثم تغير المكونات كيميائيًا وتعالج بمواد أخرى. ويمكن تصنيف عمليات التكرير هذه إلى : 1- الفرْز 2- التحويل 3- المعالجة الكيميائية.



الفرز. أول مرحلة في تكرير النفط هي التقطير التجزيئي، وهو عملية تفرز الزيت الخام إلى بعض مكوناته. ويمكن فرز مكونات إضافية من هذه المكونات بوساطة عمليات الاستخلاص بالمذيب والبلورة.

التقطير التجزيئي يُبنى على مبدأ تبخر (غليان) المكونات المختلفة عند درجات حرارة مختلفة. فيتبخر البنزين مثلاً عند نحو 24°م، بينما لبعض زيوت الوقود الثقيلة درجات غليان أعلى من 320°م. كما تتكثف (تبرد وتصبح سائلة) مثل هذه المكونات وهي أبخرة، عند درجات حرارة مختلفة.

ويضخ الزيت في التقطير التجـزيئي عبر أنـابيب داخـل فـرن ليسخن إلى درجـات حرارة قد تبلغ 385°م. بعدها يدخـل الخليـط النــاتج والمكون من غازات وسـوائل حـارة في أسطوانــة فولاذيـة رأسية تـدعى بـرج التجزئـة أو بـرج الفـقاعـة. وفي أثنـاء صعود المكونات المبخَّرة داخل البرج تتكثف عند مستويات مختلفة. فتتكثف زيوت الوقود الثقيلة في القسم السفلي من البرج، بينما تتكثف المكونات الخفيفة كالبنزين والكيروسين في الأقسام الوسطى والعليا. وتتجمع السوائل في صوان وتسحب إلى الخارج عبر أنابيب على جوانب البرج.

ولا تبرد بعض المكونات بصورة كافية. لذا تمر عبر قمة برج التجزئة إلى وحدة استرداد الأبخرة. وبالمقابل، تبقى مكونات أخرى، تتبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى من تلك التي في الفرن، في الحالة السائلة أو شبه الصلبة. وتسترد هذه الفضلات من قاع البرج وتُكرَّر إلى منتجات مثل الأسفلت وزيوت التزليق ¸التزييت·.

تسمى المكونات التي تنتج بالتقطير منتجات التمرير المباشر. ويجب أن تخضع جميع هذه المكونات تقريبًا إلى التحويل والمعالجة الكيميائية قبل استخدامها.

الاستخلاص بالمذيب يفرز مكونات إضافية من منتجات معينة للتمرير المباشر. ويذيب مركب كيميائي يدعى المذيب بعض المكونات أو يجعلها تنفصل على هيئة مواد صلبة. وتشمل المذيبات الرئيسية المستخدمة البنزين والفُورْفُورال وفنول. وتحسن كثير من المصافي نوعية زيوت التزليق والبرافين بوساطة الاستخلاص بالمذيب.

البَلْوَرة تستخدم بصورة رئيسية لإزالة الشمع ومواد شبه صلبة أخرى من المكونات الثقيلة؛ إذ تبرد المكونات إلى درجات حرارة تكوَّن عندها بلورات أو تتصلب. بعده تُمرر عبر مرشحات تفصل عنها الجسيمات الصلبة.


التحويل. على الرغم من إمكانية تكرير كل النفط تقريبًا إلى منتجات مفيدة إلا أن لبعض المكونات قيمة أكبر من بعضها الآخر. ويشكل البترول مثلاً نصف المنتجات النفطية المستخدمة في معظم البلدان تقريبًا، ولكنه يمثل نحو10% فقط من منتجات التمرير المباشر. وبالمقابل، تمثل بعض المكونات قليلة الطلب، حصة أكبر من الزيت الخام.

ومن أجل زيادة كميات المنتجات المرغوبة من النفط، طوَّر العلماء عدة طرق لتحويل المكونات قليلة الفائدة إلى تلك التي تحظى بطلب أكبر. وتندرج هذه الطرق تحت مجموعتين رئيسيتين: 1- عمليات التكسير 2-عمليات الدمج. وتمكّن مثل هذه العمليات من إنتاج حوالي نصف برميل من البترول من كل برميل من الزيت الخام.

عمليات التكسير تحول المكونات الثقيلة إلى مكونات أخف، مثل البترول بصورة رئيسية. ولا تزيد هذه العمليات كمية البترول الناتج من الزيت فحسب، وإنما تحسن نوعيته أيضَا. فللبترول المنتج بالتكسير عدد أوكتان أكبر مما للمنتج بالتمرير المباشر. وعدد الأوكتان مقياس لمدى سلاسة احتراق الوقود داخل المحرك. انظر: عدد الأوكتان.

هناك نوعان رئيسيان من عمليات التكسير: التكسير الحراري والتكسير بالعامل الحفاز. تعرض المكونات الثقيلة في التكسير الحراري إلى درجة حرارة مكثفة، وضغط عالٍ من أجل إضعاف الروابط التي تمسك الجزيئات الكبيرة والمعقدة ببعضها. وتفكك الحرارة والضغط هذه الجزيئات إلى جزيئات أبسط، وهي التي تشكل الأجزاء الخفيفة.

في التكسير بالعامل الحفاز، يستخدم عامل مساعد لتعجيل عملية التكسير الحراري. والعامل الحفاز مادة تبدأ بها التفاعلات الكيميائية أو تسرعها دون أن يطرأ عليها تغيير في أثناء التفاعل. وفي هذا النمط من التكسير، تُسَّخن المكونات، ثم تمرر على معادن تدعى الزيوليتات، وهي أنواع معينة من الطين، أو عوامل حفازة أخرى. وتؤدي الحرارة وفعل الحفاز معًا إلى تكسر الأجزاء الثقيلة إلى مكونات أخف. والتكسير بالعامل الحفاز أكثر شيوعًا من التكسير الحراري، لأ نه يتطلب ضغطًا أقل، وينتج بترولا ذا عدد أوكتان أكبر.

وقد يضاف الهيدروجين إلى الأجزاء أثناء التكسير. ويزيد هذا الإجراء، الذي يُدعى الهدرجة من كمية المنتجات المفيدة.

عمليات الدمج تفعل عكس ما يفعله التكسير؛ إذ تدمج أو تعيد ترتيب الهيدروكربونات الغازية البسيطة لتكون مكونات أكثر تعقيدًا. ونتيجة لذلك، تُحوَّل الكثير من الغازات الناتجة من التقطير والتكسير إلى أنواع وقود سائلة عالية الأوكتان وكيميائيات ذات قيمة. وتشمل عمليات الدمج الرئيسية البلمرة والألْكلة وإعادة التشكيل.

تخضع الغازات في البلمرة إلى الحرارة والضغط في وجود عامل حفاز. فتتحد الجزيئات الهيدروكربونية مكونة جزيئات أكبر تسمى البوليمرات. والبوليمرات مكونات جوهرية في البترول عالي الأوكتان. والألكلة شبيهة بالبلمرة إذ تنتج مكونًا يدعى الألكيلات الذي يستخدم في كل من البترول، ووقود الطيران. أما في إعادة التشكيل فتكون جزيئات الغازات مجموعات هيدروكربونية مختلفة، بعد تعرضها للحرارة والعامل الحفاز. وتنتج إعادة التشكيل أنواع وقود عالية الأوكتان إضافة إلى المركبات الأروماتية، وهي كيميائيات تستخدم في صنع المتفجرات، والمطاط الاصطناعي، وحافظات الطعام، ومنتجات أخرى كثيرة.


المعالجة الكيميائية. تُعالج جميع المكونات تقريبًا كيميائيًا قبل أن تُرسل إلى المستهلكين. وتعتمد المعالجة على نوع الزيت الخام وعلى الاستخدام المُزمع للمنتجات النفطية.

تعالج كثير من المكونات لإزالة الشوائب. وأكثر الشوائب شيوعًا هي مركبات الكبريت التي تلحق الضرر بالمعدات وتلوث الهواء عند حرقها. والمعالجة بالهيدروجين طريقة شائعة الاستعمال لإزالة مركبات الكبريت. تُخْلط المكونات في هذه الطريقة بالهيدروجين، وتسخن ثم تعرض لعامل حفاز حيث يتحد الكبريت بالهيدروجين مكونًا كبريتيد الهيدروجين. ويُزال كبريتيد الهيدروجين لاحقًا باستخدام مذيب.

ويتحسن أداء بعض الأجزاء عند مزجها أو دمجها مع مواد أخرى. فتمزج المصافي مثلاً زيوت تزليق ¸تشحيم· متنوعة للحصول على درجات مختلفة من اللزوجة (القوام). ويُمزج البترول بكيميائيات تُدعى المضافات تساعده على الاحتراق بسلاسة أكثر، كما تعطيه مواصفات خاصة أخرى.


يتبع ...


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

صناعة النفط :

صناعة النفط من كبرى الصناعات في العالم. ولها أربعة فروع رئيسية. ينقِّب فرع الإنتاج عن الزيت ويجلبه إلى السطح. ويرسل فرع النقل الزيت الخام إلى المصافي ويسلم المنتجات المكررة إلى المستهلكين. ويعالج فرع التصنيع الزيت الخام محولاً إياه إلى منتجات مفيدة. ويبيع فرع التسويق المنتجات ويوزعها على المستهلكين. وتقوم محطات خدمات البترول بأكبر قدر من تلك المبيعات بينما تبيع شركات الزيت منتجاتها النفطية مباشرة إلى المصانع ومعامل الطاقة والصناعات المتعلقة بالنقل.

تؤدي صناعة النفط دورًا كبيرًا في اقتصاد كثير من الأمم. ففي كثير من البلدان الصناعية، توظف هذه الصناعة عددًا ضخمًا من الناس. كما أنها مشترٍ رئيسي للحديد، والفولاذ، والمركبات الميكانيكية، ومنتجات أخرى كثيرة. وفي بعض البلدان النامية والغنية بالزيت، تدر صادرات النفط معظم الدخل الوطني. والنفط أيضًا مصدر للنفوذ السياسي لمثل هذه البلدان، حيث تعتمد عليه أمم أخرى كثيرة للوقود.

بدأت كثير من شركات الزيت خلال الأعوام الأولى من القرن العشرين في تطوير صناعة النفط في بلدان مختلفة في الشرق الأوسط، وإفريقيا، ومناطق أخرى من العالم. وكان لهذه الشركات، وأغلبها أمريكية أو أوروبية، ملكية الزيت الذي تكتشفه وتنتجه، ودفعت بالمقابل إلى البلدان المضيفة ضرائب، وحصة من دخل مبيعات الزيت. ولكن مع بداية خمسينيات القرن العشرين، زاد عدد البلدان المضيفة التي شعرت بأنها لا تحصل على حصة كافية من دخل الزيت. وقد حصل كثير من هذه البلدان في الوقت الحاضر على السيطرة الجزئية أو الكاملة على صناعة الزيت الواقعة ضمن حدودها، وذلك عن طريق المفاوضات مع الشركات الأجنبية أو بشرائها. وإضافة إلى ذلك، ينتمي عدد من هذه البلدان إلى ائتلاف قوي يدعى منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك).


تتكون أوبك، التي شُكلت عام 1960م، من 12 بلدًا تعتمد كثيرًا في دخلها على صادرات الزيت. وتشمل هذه البلدان ليبيا، ونيجيريا، وفنزويلا، والبلدان الرئيسية المنتجة للزيت في الشرق الأوسط كالمملكة العربية السعودية. ويوفر أعضاء أوبك نحو 45% من كل صادرات الزيت. لذلك، يحدد ثمن النفط، الكمية التي ينتجونها، والأسعار التي يتفقون عليها. وتعتمد البلدان الصناعية على الزيت المستورد إلى حد يمكن أوبك من استخدام الزيت كسلاح اقتصادي وسياسي. ففي السبعينيات من القرن العشرين الميلادي، رفعت أوبك أسعار الزيت إلى حد استطاع أعضاؤها عن طريقه زيادة دخلهم من الزيت مع تقليص الإنتاج في الوقت نفسه.

تُصنَّف صناعة النفط في الولايات المتحدة ضمن كبرى شركات القطاع الخاص. وتشمل الصناعة نحو45,000 شركة أغلبها مؤسسات صغيرة تتخصص في أحد فروع الصناعة. أما الشركات الكبرى فتشمل نشاطاتها كل الفروع. وهناك نحو 200,000 محطة، لخدمات البترول أغلبها يمول ويدار بصفة مستقلة.

والولايات المتحدة واحدة من أكبر الدول المنتجة والمكررة للنفط في العالم؛ إذ يُنتج أكثر من بليونين برميل من الزيت الخام من آبار الولايات المتحدة سنويًا. ولا يُنتج أكثر من ذلك إلا المملكة العربية السعودية، التي تنتج أكثر من 3 بلايين برميل سنوياً. وتكرر مصافي الولايات المتحدة أكثر من 5,5 مليون برميل من النفط يوميًا، أي نحو ربع الإنتاج العالمي.

والولايات المتحدة كذلك، أكبر مستهلك للنفط في العالم. فبالرغم من ضخامة حجم صناعة النفط في الولايات المتحدة، فإن حجم الطلب يفوق الإنتاج المحلي بكثير. ولذلك، تقوم الولايات المتحدة باستيراد نحو 60% من النفط الذي تستهلكه.

وصناعة النفط في بريطانيا صناعة مهمة. فقد اكتُشِف الزيت في الجزء البريطاني من بحر الشمال لأول مرة عام 1969م. وبدأ إنتاج نفط بحر الشمال في 1975م. وتحولت بريطانيا من الاعتماد التام على النفط المستورد إلى أن أصبحت منتجًا رئيسيًا للنفط. وأدت الطفرة في التنقيب عن النفط وإنتاجه، إلى ارتفاع في إنتاج مؤسسات الهندسة، وصناعة السفن وغيرها، مما ساعد على بناء، وتجهيز، وخدمة مرافق النفط.

وصناعة النفط في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا صناعة مهمة جدًا؛ إذ تفي أستراليا بأكثر من نصف احتياجاتها من الطاقة بأنواع الوقود النفطي. وكانت تعتمد على النفط المستورد اعتمادًا شبه تام. أما اليوم فينتج ذلك البلد ما يكفي كل حاجته من النفط، وكل حاجته من الغاز الطبيعي تقريبًا. ولكنه مازال يستورد الزيت الخام الثقيل من الشرق الأوسط لأن الزيوت الأسترالية زيوت خفيفة.

وفي أستراليا أعلى معدل لاستهلاك المنتجات النفطية المكررة في آسيا الأسترالية؛ إذ يبلغ الاستهلاك، الذي يشمل الوقود للشحن الدولي وللمصافي نفسها، أكثر من 190 مليون برميل سنوياً. ويشكل البترول المستخدم لإدارة المركبات الميكانيكية 40% من ذلك الإجمالي. والمنتجات النفطية الرئيسية الأخرى هي، زيت الوقود، وزيت الديزل، ووقود الطيران، والغاز والقار (القطران الطبيعي) وزيوت التشحيم وزيت الوقود الصناعي.

وتنتج نيوزيلندا زيتًا يكفي نحو 20% من متطلباتها من الوقود السائل، في صورة كثافات (غاز مكثف)، كما تنتج الغاز الطبيعي. ويوفر جل إنتاجها من الغاز وقودًا للسيارات. كما تستورد وتكرر الزيت الخام.

وتستخدم نيوزيلندا نحو 32 مليون برميل من المنتجات النفطية في السنة، أكثر من نصف هذا الإجمالي على صورة بترول. ويشكل وقود الديزل، ووقود الطيران، ووقود الأفران نحو خمس المنتجات النفطية المستهلكة .


يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

التوفير في استعمال النفط :

إن موارد العـالم من الزيت محدودة وستنضب في نهايـة المطـاف. ويرى بعض الخبراء أنه لو استمر استهلاك الزيت بالمعدلات الحاليـة، فستنفد احتياطيات النفـط الموجـودة في أواسـط القـرن الحـادي والعشرين. لذا أصبح الحفـاظ والاقتصاد في استعمال الزيت أمرًا ملحًا لجميع الأمم وبالأخص تلك التي تستخدم الطاقة بصورة كبيرة.


الاقتصاد في صناعة الزيت. لقد طوَّرت صناعة الزيت نفسها عددًا من طرق الاقتصاد في استعماله. وتُصنف معظمها تحت: 1- الاقتصاد في حقول الزيت، أو 2- الاقتصاد في المصفاة.

الاقتصاد في حقول الزيت. يتكون بصورة رئيسية من طرق لزيادة كمية النفط المُستخرج. ومن إحدى الوسائل الشائعة جدًا للاقتصاد في حقول الزيت نظام يُسمى التَوَحُّد. ففي هذا النظام، تقوم شركتان، أو أكثر، عاملتان في الحقل نفسه بالعمل وحدة واحدة. ويمكّن التوحد، الشركات من استخدام الطاقة الطبيعية، أو الاصطناعية بصورة أكفأ لاستخراج الزيت.

الاقتصاد في المصفاة يهدف أساسًا إلى تقليص الطاقة الحرارية المستخدمة في التكرير.ولدى معظم المصافي أجهزة تدعى مبادلات الحرارة تعيد استخدام الحرارة الزائدة من عمليات، كالتقطير التجزيئي، والتكسير الحراري. كما يجري تطوير عوامل حفازة جديدة لتخفيض متطلبات الطاقة للتفاعلات الكيميائية. وتستخدم معامل كثيرة الحواسيب للحفاظ على الأفران والسخانات عند أكثر درجات الحرارة كفاءة. كما تقتصد الطاقة الحرارية عن طريق عزل الأنابيب والصهاريج ومعدات المصفاة الأخرى.


الاقتصاد في الاستهلاك. لقد تم تبني بعضٍ أكثر برامج الاقتصاد شمولاً من قبل المستهلكين التجاريين للنفط. فقد قام كثير من المُصنِّعين بتركيب معدات لتخزين الطاقة وتقليص استهلاك الوقود في معاملهم. ويُعَاد استعمال مواد كالألومنيوم والورق في بعض المصانع؛ لأن إعادة استخدام منتجات النفايات تتطلب طاقة أقل من تصنيع منتجات جديدة.

أصبحت تدابير معينة للاقتصاد، تبنتها أصلاً بعض مؤسسات الأعمال والمصانع، مفروضة بالقانون في بعض البلدان في الوقت الحاضر. ففي الولايات المتحدة مثلاً، يجب ألا تخفض درجة الحرارة إلى أقل من 26°م صيفًا في معظم أماكن العمل، وألا ترتفع فوق 18°م شتاء.

وفي البيت، يكون الحس السليم غالبًا هو أفضل مرشد لتوفير الطاقة. ففي الشهور الباردة، مثلاً، يستطيع الناس استغلال الطاقة الشمسية بكل بساطة وذلك بفتح الستائر أثناء النهار. كما يستطيعون تقليص استهلاك الوقود أكثر عن طريق إغلاق الستائر ليلاً، وإطفاء دفّايات الغرف التي لا تُستخدم. ويستطيع سكان المناطق الباردة الاقتصاد في الحرارة عن طريق تركيب شبابيك مزدوجة الزجاج. والوقاية من التيارات الهوائية، وصور أخرى للعزل.

ويستطيع معظم المستهلكين أيضًا الاقتصاد في الوقود الذي يستخدمونه خارج البيت. فبالحفاظ على محركات السيارات مضبوطة، وبالقيادة في حدود السرعة المسموح بها، يستطيع السائقون تقليل استهلاك البترول إلى الحد الأدنى، وبإمكانهم توفير وقود أكثر، عن طريق اقتناء سيارات أكثر كفاءة في الوقود، أو بالمشاركة في الانتقال بالسيارات، أو التحول إلى مركبات النقل العام.

يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

تاريخ استخدام النفط :

استخدم الناس النفط منذ آلاف السنين، إذ تذكر بعض المصادر أن نوحًا عليه السلام استخدم مادة صلبة من النفط تُدعى القار (القطران) في بنائه للفُلْك. وغلَّف قدماء المصريين المومياوات بالقار. واستخدم الملك نبوخذ نصَّر الثاني في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد القار لبناء الجدران ورصف الشوارع في بابل. كما عرف العرب قديمًا نوعين من النفط؛ النفط الأسود والنفط الأبيض واتخذوا منه ومن القطران دواء للإنسان والحيوان.

واستخدم الهنود في أمريكا الزيت الخام وقودًا ودواءً مئات السنين قبل وصول المستوطنين البيض. كما تدل آثار آبار في شرقي الولايات المتحدة على أن الهنود حصلوا على الزيت أيضًا من تراكمات جوفية.

وبحلول عام 1750م، كان المستوطنون الأمريكيون قد عثروا على كثير من الزيت في نيويورك وبنسلفانيا وما يعرف الآن بفرجينيا الغربية. كما أنتجت بعض الآبار التي حفرت من أجل الملح زيتًا. واعتبر صانعو الملح الزيت شيئًا مزعجًا، ولكن أناسًا آخرين، وجدوا له بعض الفوائد. وحوالي عام 1857م، روج صمويل م. كير، وهو صيدلاني من بتسبيرج، الزيت على أنه علاج لكثير من العلل. كما باع كت كارسون، وهو أحد سكان الحدود الزيت للرواد على أنه شحم مزيِّت للمحاور.

وحصل تقدم رئيسي في استخدام النفط في الأربعينيات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، عندما اكتشف جيولوجي كندي يدعى أبراهام جسنر الكيروسين (البارافين)، حيث فتح هذا الاكتشاف الطريق لتقطير هذا الوقود من الفحم الحجري أو الزيت. واستخدم البرافين بصورة واسعة في الفوانيس وارتفعت قيمة الزيت بسرعة.



بدايات صناعة الزيت. يُرجع أكثر المؤرخين بداية صناعة النفط على نطاق واسع إلى عام 1859م. في ذلك العام، حفر حارس سكك حديدية متقاعد يدعى إدْوينْ ل. دريك بئرًا قرب تيتوسفيل بولاية بنسلفانيا، في الولايات المتحدة. واستخدم دريك آلة بخارية قديمة لإدارة المثقاب. وبعد أن بدأت بئر دريك إنتاج الزيت، حفر منقبون آخرون آبارًا بالقرب منها. وفي غضون ثلاث سنوات، كان الزيت الذي ينتج في المنطقة من الكثرة بحيث انخفض سعر البرميل من عشرين دولارًا أمريكيًا إلى عشرة سنتات.

وفي أوائل الستينيات من القرن التاسع عشر، كانت طفرة الزيت قد غيّرت الحياة في غربي بنسلفانيا. فقد غطت التلال، غابات من الأبراج الخشبية، واكتظت مدن الطفرة الجديدة بآلاف المنقبين. في البداية، حملت العربات والمراكب النهرية الزيت إلى مصافٍ على الساحل الأطلسي. وسرعان ما تطلب الحجم المتنامي للزيت وسيلة نقل أكثر كفاءة. فأنشأت السكك الحديدية خطوطًَا فرعية إلى الحقول وبدأت في حمل الزيت. وفي 1865م، أنشئ أول خط أنابيب ناجح من حقل للزيت قرب تيتوسفيل إلى محطة للسكك الحديدية على بعد 8كم. وقبل مضي عشر سنوات، امتد خط طوله 97كم من منطقة الزيت هذه إلى بتسبيرج.

اكتشف المنقبون أن لدى ولايات أخرى تراكمات زيت تفوق التي في بنسلفانيا في الحجم. وبحلول الثمانينيات من القرن التاسع عشر، كان الإنتاج التجاري للزيت قد بدأ في كنتاكي وأوهايو وإلينوي وإنْديانا. وفي عام 1901م، جاء افتتاح حقل سبندلتوب في شرقي تكساس بأول بئر دَفَّاق حقيقي في أمريكا الشمالية. وفي أثناء التسعينيات من القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين، انضمت كاليفورنيا وأوكلاهوما إلى تكساس كولايات رئيسية لإنتاج النفط. وارتفع الإنتاج السنوي للزيت في الولايات المتحدة من 2,000 برميل عام 1859م، إلى 64 مليون برميل عام 1900م.

انتشر الإنتاج التجاري للزيت بسرعة في جميع أنحاء العالم. فبدأت إيطاليا بإنتاج الزيت عام 1860م. وبعد إيطاليا، بدأ الإنتاج، حسب الترتيب، في كندا، وبولندا، وبيرو، وألمانيا، وروسيا، وفنزويلا، والهند، وإندونيسيا، واليابان، وترينيداد، والمكسيك، والأرجنتين. كما وقعت أول اكتشافات مهمة للزيت في الشرق الأوسط في إيران عام 1908م، وفي العراق عام 1927م، وفي السعودية عام 1938م. ثم وجدت بعدها حقول زيت ضخمة في بلدان أخرى على الخليج العربي.


نمو صناعة الزيت. لقد كان البارافين خلال القرن التاسع عشر المنتج الرئيسي لصناعة الزيت. إذ اعتبر المكررون، البترول منتجًا ثانويًا عديم الفائدة، وكثيرًا ما ألقوا به في الجداول والأنهار. ثم غيّر حدثان، حوالي عام 1900م، الوضع بصورة كاملة ـ هما حلول المصابيح الكهربائية محل فوانيس البرافين وظهور السيارة إلى الوجود. وبدأ انحسار الطلب على البرافين، وفي الوقت نفسه انفتح سوق هائل للبترول.

ولكن في ذلك الوقت كان كل مائة برميل من الزيت الخام تنتج 11 برميلاً فقط من البترول. ونتيجة لذلك، بحث مكررو الزيت عن طريقة لزيادة إنتاج البترول دون خلق فائض من المنتجات الأخرى الأقل ربحًا. ولقد ساعد ابتكار عملية التكسير الحراري عام 1913م، في حل هذه المشكلة. ففي غضون خمس سنوات، زاد المكررون كمية البترول التي ينتجونها من برميل واحد للزيت أكثر من الضعف.

أوجدت الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914 ـ 1918م) طلبًا هائلاً على أنواع الوقود النفطي لدفع الدبابات، والسفن، والطائرات. وأصبحت أنواع الوقود تضاهي الذخيرة في قيمتها للمجهود الحربي. وأحدث النفط بعد الحرب تغيرات كبرى في المزارع، إذ بدأ الكثير من المزارعين في تشغيل الجرارات ومعدات أخرى تدور بالزيت. فازدادت الإنتاجية الزراعية. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك وفر النفط المال نتيجة للضرائب التي فرضت على البترول في بلدان كثيرة، كما وفر الأسفلت المادة الخام لشق الطرق في المناطق الريفية. وبذا حصل المزارعون على اتصال أفضل بالأسواق.

زاد إنتاج صناعة الزيت الأمريكية بسرعة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939 ـ 1945م) وطورت منتجات خاصة. وأُنتجت كميات هائلة من الزيت وحولت إلى أنواع وقود وشحومات. وزادت عمليات التكرير الجديدة كالتكسير بالعامل الحفاز، والألكلة من إنتاج وقود الطيران عالي الأوكتان بصورة كبيرة. وزودت الولايات المتحدة أكثر من 80% من وقود طيران الحلفاء خلال الحرب، كما صنعت المصافي الأمريكية البيوتادايين الذي يستخدم في صنع المطاط الاصطناعي، والتولوين وهو من مكونات تي ـ إن ـ تي، والزيوت الطبية لعلاج الجرحى، واحتياجات عسكرية أخرى.


تطورات مابعد الحرب. ازداد الطلب على منتجات النفط بصورة أكبر بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، وفي أوائل الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين، كان النفط قد حل محل الفحم الحجري بصفته الوقود الرئيسي في كثير من البلدان. وأصبحت بعض التقنية النفطية التي أُتقنت في أثناء الحرب، الأساس للصناعة زمن السلم.فعلى سبيل المثال، نمت الصناعة البتروكيميائية بصورة هائلة نتيجة لتصنيع المطاط الاصطناعي.

وكانت صناعة النفط في كثير من بلدان الشرق الأوسط مملوكة للشركات الأمريكية أو الأوروبية. وفي عام 1951م، أصبحت إيران أول بلد يؤمم ممتلكات مثل تلك الشركات. وبحلول أواسط السبعينيات، سيطرت معظم بلدان الشرق الأوسط تمامًا على صناعتها النفطية أو امتلكت فيها حصة غالبة.


التطورات الحديثة. لقد ساعد الاستخدام المتزايد دومًا لمنتجات النفط، خاصة في البلدان الصناعية، على رفع مستويات المعيشة لكثير من الناس. ولكنه أدى أيضًا إلى بعض المشاكل الحادة التي تشمل: 1- العجز في الطاقة. 2- ارتفاع تكلفة الزيت. 3- تلوث البيئة.

العجز في الطاقة. أضافت اكتشافات الزيت في شمالي ألاسكا بالولايات المتحدة، وتحت بحر الشمال في أواخر الستينيات، أكثر من 30 بليون برميل إلى احتياطيات العالم. إلا أن مستويات الاستهلاك المتزايدة، وخاصة في البلدان الصناعية، عادلت هذه المكاسب. وخلال السبعينيات زادت الولايات المتحدة، واليابان، ومعظم بلدان أوروبا الغربية من وارداتها من الزيت.

كما أدت المواقف المنحازة من قبل العديد من الدول الغربية للكيان الصهيوني، متمثلة بتقديم المال والسلاح له وتأييده في استمرار احتلاله للأرض العربية، إلى قيام الأقطار العربية المنتجة للنفط أثناء حربي 1967 و1973م بتخفيض أو قطع إمدادات النفط عن الدول التي ساندت العدوان على العرب، كوسيلة للضغط على تلك الدول لتتخد مواقف متوازنة من الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. وقد أدى ذلك إلى أن تقوم كثير من البلدان التي تعتمد على الزيت المستورد بوضع خطط للاقتصاد في الطاقة. وطورت بعض البلدان، كفرنسا والسويد، أيضًا برامج للطاقة النووية لتقليص اعتمادها على الزيت المستورد بدرجة أكبر. ولفترة من الزمن، انحدر استهلاك الزيت، ولكن الاهتمامات بشأن الاقتصاد في الطاقة قلت في أواسط الثمانينيات ويعود ذلك بصورة جزئية إلى تدهور أسعار النفط.

تكلفة الزيت. أدى التضخم الهائل في الاقتصاد العالمي إلى قيام البلدان الثلاثة عشر الأعضاء في منظمة الأوبك بتصحيح سعر النفط. فقفز سعر برميل الزيت الخام من نحو 2,75 دولارًا أمريكيًا في 1973م، إلى ذروة بلغت 34 دولارًا أمريكيًا في 1981م.

كما أدت حالة التضخم في الاقتصاد العالمي إلى اضطرار معظم البلدان الفقيرة إلى تبني سياسة الاقتراض بفوائد عالية جدا، من صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي للتسليف، لمواجهة احتياجاتها من مشتريات النفط. وقد حفّز التصحيح النسبي في أسعار النفط من قبل دول الأوبك، الشركات في الولايات المتحدة، وبريطانيا، وبلدان أخرى لبدء إنتاج الزيت من مناطق كان الإنتاج فيها سابقًا غير مربح.

انهارت أسعار الزيت بعد 1981م، نتيجة زيادة الإنتاج، وتقلص الاستهلاك. فوصل متوسط سعر برميل الزيت الخام عام 1986م، إلى حد بلغ 12,50 دولارًا أمريكيًا للبرميل في الولايات المتحدة. وبدأ استهلاك الزيت في الازدياد بعد أن انهارت الأسعار. وخفض أعضاء أوبك وبعض الدول الأخرى إنتاج الزيت في أواخر الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين لدفع الأسعار إلى أعلى، لكنها ارتفعت ببطء.

ظلت أسعار النفط مستقرة في تسعينيات القرن العشرين إلا من زيادة طفيفة حدثت أثناء فترة حرب الخليج لثانية عام 1991م. وفي عام 2000م، اضطرت دول الأوبك إلى زيادة إنتاجها من النفط بمعدلات كبيرة وذلك لكبح الارتفاع في أسعاره التي جاوزت عتبة 34 دولاراً أمريكياً للبرميل الواحد. وتعزى هذه الزيادة في الأسعار إلى الضرائب الباهظة التي باتت تفرضها الدول المستهلكة على مواطنيها، وليس لقلة المعروض من النفط أو زيادة الاستهلاك. وبنهاية عام 2001م، انخفضت الأسعار انخفاضًا كبيرًا، دون 17 دولارًا، نتيجة التباطؤ الاقتصادي الذي ضرب العالم في أعقاب الهجمات على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في 11 سبتمبر 2001م، التي أدت إلى تدمير مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويورك، بالإضافة إلى أجزاء من مبنى البنتاجون (وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في واشنطن).

تلوث البيئة. تسبَّب إنتاج النفط ونقله واستخدامه في إحداث مشكلات حادة في التلوث البيئي؛ إذ ينجم عن حوادث الناقلات، والحفر البحري بقع زيت تلُوث الماء، وتَضُر الشواطئ، وتدمر الحياة الفطرية. كما خشي بعض الناس من تدفق الزيت الحار من خط أنابيب عبر ألاسكا لأنه يربك التوازن في البيئية القطبية. كما أن الوقود الذي تحرقه المركبات، ومعامل الطاقة، والمصانع يعد مصدرًا رئيسيًا لتلوث الهواء.

وقد صدرت كثير من القوانين في الولايات المتحدة، وكندا، وبلدان أخرى للتحكم في التلوث البيئي. وصناعة النفط ذاتها قد استُثمرت بشكل كبير في تطوير أساليب ومنتجات لتقليل التلوث. فعلى سبيل المثال، تعاونت شركات الزيت مع صانعي السيارات في إنتاج البترول غير المرصص، وذلك لتقليص الملوثات في عوادم المركبات.



يتبع ..


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

مستقبل صناعة النفط :

يتوقع معظم الخبراء بأن الطلب العالمي على النفط سيستمر في الزيادة في السنوات المقبلة. كما يتنبأون بأن اعتماد العالم على الزيت من الشرق الأوسط سيزداد. وإضافة إلى ذلك، يعتقد كثير من الخبراء أن النفط سيصبح شحيحًا في أواسط هذا القرن مالم يُعثر على تراكمات جديدة ضخمة.

والحل بعيد المدى الوحيد لأزمة الطاقة، هو إدخال مصادر بديلة للوقود. وقد طور العلماء أساليب لتحويل الفحم الحجري إلى زيت وغاز، ولإنتاج الزيت من الرمال القارية وطَفْل الزيت. ومازالت أنواع الوقود الاصطناعي مكلفة بشكل يحول دون إنتاجها تجاريًا على نطاق واسع. أما إذا استمرت أسعار الزيت في الازدياد، فقد تتمكن أنواع الوقود الاصطناعي أخيرًا من منافسة النفط في التكلفة.

وستمر سنوات عديدة على الأرجح قبل أن تمثل مصـادر الوقـود البديلـة إسهامًـا رئيسيًا لمــوارد العــالم من الطاقة. وحتى ذلك الحين، ستظل شركات الزيت، ومستهلكو الزيت بحاجة إلى المحافظة على الاحتياطيات الموجـودة باستخدام الطاقـة بأقصى كفـاءة وضآلـة ممكنتين.



أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع مفيدا


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## midors (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل وهل انت خريج 2006


----------

